
On the Metal: Jeff Rothschild - tosh
https://oxide.computer/blog/on-the-metal-1-jeff-rothschild/
======
siwyd
I've always enjoyed reading Bryan Cantrill's stuff and watching his talks.
That goes for this first episode of their new podcast as well. Interesting
tidbits of computing history.

